# My first build.



## bobbobbbq (Apr 25, 2015)

image.jpg



__ bobbobbbq
__ Apr 25, 2015






She needs some more work to get her perfect but as she stands she's ready to cook.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi Rob.  Waiting for the the first smoke.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

